# Quick ? for a ga16de turbo app



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i know that the T20 is a piece of crap but i was wondering if a t25 or a t28 will bolt up to the flanges on a T20 EM


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm Slow said:


> i know that the T20 is a piece of crap but i was wondering if a t25 or a t28 will bolt up to the flanges on a T20 EM


They should as they are all T2 housings. 

My ? is what do you mean by T20EM, I am assuming there is a turbo manifold flanged for a T20?


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

wes said:


> They should as they are all T2 housings.
> 
> My ? is what do you mean by T20EM, I am assuming there is a turbo manifold flanged for a T20?


yes it comes with that god awful tsi kit but what i was thing about doing is buying a t28 or t25 and slaping it on the exhaust manifold of a t20


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you can just buy my turbo manifold and slap on a t25/t28 and ask no questions 


but yes, the housings are all t2, so it will work


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm Slow said:


> yes it comes with that god awful tsi kit but what i was thing about doing is buying a t28 or t25 and slaping it on the exhaust manifold of a t20



Do you already own the kit? Yoou will spend more $ fixing that damn kit then you will building one from other parts.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

wes said:


> Do you already own the kit? Yoou will spend more $ fixing that damn kit then you will building one from other parts.


no im not buying it im actually selling my car to a kid donwn the street wants to turbo it and he thinks 4200 for a kit is way too much. so i showed him that one :thumbup: and im hoping it will bring him around


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

hes a noob w/ money and 4200=hotshot kit


----------

